# 3 Blade to 4 Blade Swap



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Move weight forward...too much weight aft is making the boat squat on take off.
I don't think the prop is too blame. Try jumping on plane with a passenger forward.
See if that makes a difference.


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have much else I could move forward. The battery is under the center console. The trolling motor and fuel tank are in the front.

I will be removing the CMC jack plate and switching to a Atlas Micro Jacker to decrease rear weight. 

Here is the boat http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1321761903


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm guessing everyone sits on the rear deck when running.
All that weight is putting the hull so out of balance that it
can't get over the hump of water it's creating. Get someone
up front to hold the bow down until on plane.
Trim tabs will help, but hull balance fore/aft is the real trick.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does it take too long to plane with 1 person on board? Does it porpoise through the entire trim range? Does it porpoise through the entire throttle range? What RPM to you get at WOT?

Does it have a pad on that hull, from the pictures it looks like it is flat in the middle with a little rise to the sides?


----------



## buoy37 (Jul 30, 2011)

All great questions. I will have to put the boat in the water Sunday to get them all answered.

I have played with trim and JP to try and minimize the porpoising, but no luck.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Take the jack plate off the boat completly, it's not needed. Mount the motor on the transom 1-2 holes up. As mentioned by carolina Jim, I'm wondering weather or not the boat porpoise at WOT.


----------

